# Portuguesecel is a larping fakecel prettyboy



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

*Fuck that stacy-slaying prettyboy attention seeking faggot *


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

@portuguesecel


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks like an aspie normie to me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Indeed he has even been asked to model


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

“ugliest guy on the forum” jfl stop trolling chad @portuguesecel


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Looks like an aspie normie to me


He's pretty and girls in their late teens would flock to him .


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Indeed he has even been asked to model


Ok Chad


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Why are u doing this ?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Indeed he has even been asked to model


Do you have any proof of this, not surprised though tbh


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Why are u doing this ?


why are you larping as a subhuman on an inkwell forum, chad ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Do you have any proof of this, not surprised though tbh


Discord but hes model material


----------



## Preston (Mar 5, 2021)

A tall normie imo


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Talk about rent free


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Ok Chad


Cool


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> why are you larping as a subhuman on an inkwell forum, chad ?


Sad individual ngl but fine


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Discord but hes model material


I never said that and u have seen my face


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Talk about rent free


*Yeah, you're rent free in my inkwell brain, you med chad mogger prettyboy .*


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

Everyone that's larps as Truecel is Actually a Slayer.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> *Yeah, you're rent free in my inkwell brain, you med chad mogger prettyboy .*


I mean I wish u all the best and I hope u can overcome ur problems man


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I mean I wish u all the best and I hope u can overcome ur problems man


*I can't, it's over me, I'm a mentally ill subhuman deathnic manlet in a white majority country. You, on the other hand, are a 6'3 wide framed prettyboy chad in a country infested with shitskin manlets.*


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Everyone that's larps as Truecel is Actually a Slayer.


*He mogs me to suicidal depression .*


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> *He mogs me to suicidal depression .*


Kinda had a hard time believing a 6'3 guy could be incel.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Kinda had a hard time believing a 6'3 guy could be incel.


And he is white and rich


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 5, 2021)

Tallest male in Portugal and biggest slayer too.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> And he is white and rich


Slayer tbh. Can get stacies easily


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Kinda had a hard time believing a 6'3 guy could be incel.


*Bro, he has the perfect balance between dimorphism and prettiness. Textbook robust prettyboy. *


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Slayer tbh. Can get stacies easily





Chadeep said:


> Slayer tbh. Can get stacies easily





Chadeep said:


> Slayer tbh. Can get stacies easily


He has a fiancee


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He has a fiancee


Is she a stacy?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Is she a stacy?


She is a model so i guess so


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> *Bro, he has the perfect balance between dimorphism and prettiness. Textbook robust prettyboy. *


He looks great in the morph he posted. No ugly guy can look that good with morph.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> *I can't, it's over me, I'm a mentally ill subhuman deathnic manlet in a white majority country. You, on the other hand, are a 6'3 wide framed prettyboy chad in a country infested with shitskin manlets.*


I have nothing against u and I hope u ascend


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She is a model so i guess so


Brutal. Even Chad's larp as ugly Truecels @portuguesecel never expected from you tbh.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Brutal. Even Chad's larp as ugly Truecels @portuguesecel never expected from you tbh.


Bro I look like shit ahaha


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I have nothing against u and I hope u ascend


I wish I was a chad prettyboy mogger like you ((((((((((


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Brutal. Even Chad's larp as ugly Truecels @portuguesecel never expected from you tbh.


He is here to show off


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I wish I was a chad prettyboy mogger like you ((((((((((


Rent free


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He is here to show off


Fuck off im blocking u hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Fuck off im blocking u hahaha


Ok chad larper


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Fuck off im blocking u hahaha


Are you rich ? @LondonVillie claimed you are .


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Why does everyone on this forum obsess over the way he looks?


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Bro I look like shit ahaha


you literally don't, the entire forum has rated you at least average looking and ur 6'3.5 
you have 0 reason to even be here, let alone larp about being an incel
@LondonVillie is correct, ur just an attention seeking faggot


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Why does everyone on this forum obsess over the way he looks?


He's a chad and you and i are not


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> you literally don't, the entire forum has rated you at least average looking and ur 6'3.5
> you have 0 reason to even be here, let alone larp about being an incel
> @LondonVillie is correct, ur just an attention seeking faggot


Hes also racist against Curries


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He's a chad and you and i are not


He better reveal his face to us


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> He better reveal his face to us


He hss shown his model face


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> you literally don't, the entire forum has rated you at least average looking and ur 6'3.5
> you have 0 reason to even be here, let alone larp about being an incel
> @LondonVillie is correct, ur just an attention seeking faggot


He makes me look like a subhuman joke too


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He hss shown his model face


In the public forums or in DMs?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Jfc I shoulda pretended to be an incel instead of revealing my narcy self if this is how the forum acts


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfc I shoulda pretended to be an incel instead of revealing my narcy self if this is how the forum acts


Yeah, you would've gotten way more attention that way, you utter Timothee chalamet lookalike mascthetic mogger .


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> In the public forums or in DMs?


Both but he hates curries so ge wont show you


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> you literally don't, the entire forum has rated you at least average looking and ur 6'3.5
> you have 0 reason to even be here, let alone larp about being an incel
> @LondonVillie is correct, ur just an attention seeking faggot


OP hates me so he’s making threads about me, I’m also not racist against curries


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Both but he hates curries so ge wont show you


why do you hate me @portuguesecel


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Yeah, you would've gotten way more attention that way, you utter Timothee chalamet lookalike mascthetic mogger .


_Instead I decided to start an ethnic war against me within the first week of being here  fuark over for narcs on this site_


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> why do you hate me @portuguesecel


He said his arse hair has more smv than Indians


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> _Instead I decided to start an ethnic war against me within the first week of being here  fuark over for narcs on this site_


Bad move on your part ngl, should've played the long game like @portuguesecel .


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Bad move on your part ngl, should've played the long game like @portuguesecel .


Ngl, need to find a way to erase everyones memory of me and start over again with this avi halo I got going now


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Both but he hates curries so ge wont show you


Well shit now I’m looking for the thread where he supposedly showed his face but I can’t find it


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Well shit now I’m looking for the thread where he supposedly showed his face but I can’t find it


Just ask him to pm you his tiktok tier prettyboy face.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Just ask him to pm you his tiktok tier prettyboy face.


He hates curries according to @LondonVillie


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> He hates curries according to @LondonVillie


He says they're worthless thats all


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> He hates curries according to @LondonVillie


He hates everyone who isn't white.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

not a single photo has been posted


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Slayer said:


> not a single photo has been posted


Pm him or me


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He says they're worthless thats all


Ok Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Ok Chad.


I dont get any likes or matches in India


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I dont get any likes or matches in India


Why are you always gaslighting me.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> He hates everyone who isn't white.


I am not a racist at all wtf


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Why are you always gaslighting me.


Are you light skinned?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 5, 2021)

Who?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I am not a racist at all wtf


Then lemme see what you look like


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you light skinned?








This is my pheno.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I am not a racist at all wtf


You're a prettyboy with germanic ancestry with extreme right wing views, ofc you're racist.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Then lemme see what you look like


Im 3 psl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1023976
> 
> This is my pheno.





Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1023976
> 
> This is my pheno.


Looks northern


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Looks northern


Cope. It's not. Northern curries look like Meds. I'm Dravidian. Indians are very racist to dark skinned ones.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im 3 psl


I’ll be the judge of that. Pm me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Cope. It's not. Northern curries look like Meds. I'm Dravidian. Indians are very racist to dark skinned ones.


Most northerners look the same as sourherners


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Most northerners look the same as sourherners







Maybe. But guys like these aren't rare.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Just saw him. He’s decent looking


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1023985
> 
> Maybe. But guys like these aren't rare.


They're very rare and probably Pashtun


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Northern curries look like Meds.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They're very rare and probably Pashtun


No that's Average himachali. @AbandonShip was a curry chad with same pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> No that's Average himachali. @AbandonShip was a curry chad with same pheno.


Cope
Most Indians look nothing ljke that


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope
> Most Indians look nothing ljke that


Why would I lie jfl. It's true. I'm cursed being a Shitskin Dravidian.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> you literally don't, the entire forum has rated you at least average looking and ur 6'3.5
> you have 0 reason to even be here, let alone larp about being an incel
> @LondonVillie is correct, ur just an attention seeking faggot


He's 7 psl .


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Why would I lie jfl. It's true. I'm cursed being a Shitskin Dravidian.


They look nothing like that


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They look nothing like that


Come to India then. Many Himachali Chad's mog me here.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Come to India then. Many Himachali Chad's mog me here.


Covid lockdown


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 5, 2021)

No pic.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Covid lockdown


Visit Himachal after Covid is over. There are many Slayers there.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> No pic.


PM him, I can't doxx him .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> PM him, I can't doxx him .


Why do I live rent free on ur head ?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Why do I live rent free on ur head ?


You live rent free in the heads of everyone on this forum, gigachad .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You live rent free in the heads of everyone on this forum, gigachad .


I bet u want to post my face here so badly


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I bet u want to post my face here so badly


Why would I do such a thing ?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Why would I do such a thing ?


Because u hate me even tho I didn’t do anything


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Because u hate me even tho I didn’t do anything


I adore you, and I won't post your chad face on here ever.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I adore you, and I won't post your chad face on here ever.


U don’t post my face because u were dumb enough to send ur face aswel


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Mar 5, 2021)

He is above average and is just pretender or extreme autistic BDD. Should leave this site with his copes. Jfl at his personality thread


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

GODmaxxing said:


> He is above average and is just pretender or extreme autistic BDD. Should leave this site with his copes. Jfl at his personality thread


You’ve never seen my face I think


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> U don’t post my face because u were dumb enough to send ur face aswel


Who cares? I'm a prettyboy Zayn lookalike. Post it and I'll spam you face to oblivion.


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> You’ve never seen my face I think


You posted your weird side profile today.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Who cares? I'm a prettyboy Zayn lookalike. Post it and I'll spam you face to oblivion.


I don’t really care tbh, anyways do u think u look like zayn ?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

GODmaxxing said:


> You posted your weird side profile today.


My front is worse tho


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I don’t really care tbh, anyways do u think u look like zayn ?


Yeah, everyone seems to think so too.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Yeah, everyone seems to think so too.


Nice.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Nice.


You mog me though still


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You mog me though still


Yeah ur like 5’7 and ethnic so probably


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Yeah ur like 5’7 and ethnic so probably


Yeah and you have pretty boy eyes and harmony with a strong jaw too .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Yeah and you have pretty boy eyes and harmony with a strong jaw too .


Jaw is good everything else is bad imo


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Jaw is good everything else is bad imo


Can I ask girls on yubo to pick between you and sexyandiknowit/?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Can I ask girls on yubo to pick between you and sexyandiknowit/?


Pics of sexyandiknowit?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Can I ask girls on yubo to pick between you and sexyandiknowit/?


Do that and ur face will be on both here and .Co so how bout u leave me alone ?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Pics of sexyandiknowit?


https://looksmax.org/threads/beetle...-butcher-v-son-of-a-saudi-oil-magnate.303802/


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Do that and ur face will be on both here and .Co so how bout u leave me alone ?


Over for me if that happens ngl


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/beetle...-butcher-v-son-of-a-saudi-oil-magnate.303802/


Prey eyes of death


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Prey eyes of death


Prey eyes are cute . Prey eyes = bambi eyes .


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Prey eyes are cute . Prey eyes = bambi eyes .


There are cute eyes but then there is that shit


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> There are cute eyes but then there is that shit


Pretty boy eyes = ideal .


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Pretty boy eyes = ideal .


His weren’t pretty though bro


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> His weren’t pretty though bro


Pretty boy eyes and big baby eyes are synonymous tbh . If he had a smaller midface , cuter nose + slightly wider fwhr, he’d be a prettyboy gigamogger .


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Pretty boy eyes and big baby eyes are synonymous tbh . If he had a smaller midface , cuter nose + slightly wider fwhr, he’d be a prettyboy gigamogger .


Examples please


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Pretty boy eyes and big baby eyes are synonymous tbh . If he had a smaller midface , cuter nose + slightly wider fwhr, he’d be a prettyboy gigamogger .


How would u rate @sexyandiknowit


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> *Fuck that stacy-slaying prettyboy attention seeking faggot *


What is his slay count?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Examples please


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What is his slay count?


He hasn't kept count but it's probably in the four digits if we're adding all the threesomes and foursomes he's been involved in .


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 1024072


I should have seen this coming


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 5, 2021)

Chad factory


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> How would u rate @sexyandiknowit


You mog him so why would you care about him anyway? You're the best looking user in the history of psl .


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I should have seen this coming


Looks like me with more angular jaw .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You mog him so why would you care about him anyway? You're the best looking user in the history of psl .


Yeah I’m ugly af, at least I’m not a manlet


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> View attachment 1024077
> 
> 
> Chad factory


Such a beautiful place


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Yeah I’m ugly af, at least I’m not a manlet


You're just gaslighting the entire forum at this point.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Everyone that's larps as Truecel is Actually a Slayer.


Except me boyo


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You're just gaslighting the entire forum at this point.


Keep barking for me, keep farming rep with my name in this forum, rent free af


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> He hasn't kept count but it's probably in the four digits if we're adding all the threesomes and foursomes he's been involved in .


@portuguesecel is it really that high?


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Such a beautiful place


Yeah, better than Amadora where you always have a nigger in a 30m diameter


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Keep barking for me, keep farming rep with my name in this forum, rent free af


Yes I'm using your name to farm rep, you're the hottest kid on the block rn.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Yes I'm using your name to farm rep, you're the hottest kid on the block rn.


Okay framelet


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @portuguesecel is it really that high?


No ahahahaa jfl, OP hates because I didn’t suck his dick and told him he was psl 8 like he was expecting to so he got angry because he is a 24 yo khhv in the Uk


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> No ahahahaa jfl, OP hates because I didn’t suck his dick and told him he was psl 8 like he was expecting to so he got angry because he is a 24 yo khhv in the Uk


I'm not khhv though, just a v.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 5, 2021)

wouldnt surprise me if introvert is an alt of portugesecel or the other way around


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> wouldnt surprise me if introvert is an alt of portugesecel or the other way around


I don’t have any alts


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I'm not khhv though, just a v.


Brutal af man how do u cope ?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> wouldnt surprise me if introvert is an alt of portugesecel or the other way around


Look at our join dates you retarded cunt, how could I be his alt?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Brutal af man how do u cope ?


I cope knowing that above avg looking girls have approached me several times at uni, and that I just need to fix my mental state, that's all. Also, I'm not really aging either tbh, unlike you.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Look at our join dates you retarded cunt, how could I be his alt?


U call everyone retarded jfl ahahaha


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Look at our join dates you retarded cunt, how could I be his alt?


dont talk to me like that u hindu dindu shitskin dog


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I cope knowing that above avg looking girls have approached me several times at uni, and that I just need to fix my mental state, that's all. Also, I'm not really aging either tbh, unlike you.


Im not a virgin at all ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha btw nice tales bruh, fuck sucks to be you


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> dont talk to me like that u hindu dindu shitskin dog


Stop hating on my ethnic background man .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> dont talk to me like that u hindu dindu shitskin dog


Hes 8 psl 5’7 15 inch bideltoid ethnic Stacy slayer he know what’s up


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im not a virgin at all ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha btw nice tales bruh, fuck sucks to be you


It’s true though, I’m obviously not going to be a giga Stacy slayer like you though, chad.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Hes also racist against Curries


He is envy cause curries slay in Portugal


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 5, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfc I shoulda pretended to be an incel instead of revealing my narcy self if this is how the forum acts


Facts


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Stop hating on my ethnic background man .


ur so insecure that u put the Uk as ur location
even though u know well that when people think of location they think of the country ur from
baboon iq insecure dog


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> It’s true though, I’m obviously not going to be a giga Stacy slayer like you though, chad.


Bro I’m 6’3.5 ud suck my cock while standing you dog, Jesus Christ talk about rent fucking free, u can’t even JBW it’s so fucking over for you it’s actually insane


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> ur so insecure that u put the Uk as ur location
> even though u know well that when people think of location they think of the country ur from
> baboon iq insecure dog


Indeed, brutally over for my baboon iq and shitskin .


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> ur so insecure that u put the Uk as ur location
> even though u know well that when people think of location they think of the country ur from
> baboon iq insecure dog


makes no sense it's literally called location


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 5, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> makes no sense it's literally called location


-1


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Bro I’m 6’3.5 ud suck my cock while standing you dog, Jesus Christ talk about rent fucking free, u can’t even JBW it’s so fucking over for you it’s actually insane


Words read = zero.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> -1


???


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Words read = zero.


Keep barking, ur a framelet ethnic and u look like absolute shit with ur bug eye s


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Keep barking, ur a framelet ethnic and u look like absolute shit with ur bug eye s


Slightly buggy eyes have good appeal, I can’t have hunter eyes like you, Chad.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Slightly buggy eyes have good appeal, I can’t have hunter eyes like you, Chad.


My subhuman eyes have seen a pussy outside of porn you cuck framelet dog, u jawless fucking weirdo fuck off ahahaha rent free af


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She is a model so i guess so


your post to rep ratio is getting worse


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> My subhuman eyes have seen a pussy outside of porn you cuck framelet dog, u jawless fucking weirdo fuck off ahahaha rent free af


I thought you said frame + height were cope?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I thought you said frame + height were cope?


They are a cope for girls, not a cope for beating ur subhuman ethnic ass to submission u dog


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Why are u doing this ?


Oh wow what a surprise the fellow fakecel colvin reacted your post with a like


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> They are a cope for girls, not a cope for beating ur subhuman ethnic ass to submission u dog


I’m not subhuman ... compared to a gigachad like yourself you’d obviously think that though so I understand


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I’m not subhuman ... compared to a gigachad like yourself you’d obviously think that though so I understand


Bro I’m honest now, you look ugly and u are short and narrow shouldered


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Bro I’m honest now, you look ugly and u are short and narrow shouldered


Over for me then, I can’t cope knowing a horsefaced, IPDCEL, ogre genetic abomination disgusting Jew thinks I’m ugly and narrow shouldered .


----------



## Incelking (Mar 5, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I’ll be the judge of that. Pm me


I'm curiois too. Pm me


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 5, 2021)

Amusing thread. 7.5/10 normie scale.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Over for me then, I can’t cope knowing a horsefaced, IPDCEL, ogre genetic abomination disgusting Jew thinks I’m ugly and narrow shouldered .


That same subhuman gets pussy you ugly fuck bug eyed framelet dog how are u even alive ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> your post to rep ratio is getting worse


How


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> That same subhuman gets pussy you ugly fuck bug eyed framelet dog how are u even alive ?


He looks like zayn


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> That same subhuman gets pussy you ugly fuck bug eyed framelet dog how are u even alive ?


I’m not sure, but I’d love to look like you ..


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He looks like zayn


I’m recessed + bug eyed ethnic .


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I’m recessed + bug eyed ethnic .


Not from your side at least


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I’m not sure, but I’d love to look like you ..


I get pussy my friend, I’m 18 and i get way more pussy than u at 24 yet u cope with .me insults


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I get pussy my friend, I’m 18 and i get way more pussy than u at 24 yet u cope with .me insults


Mogger mogger , I’m Mirin you .So why larp about getting rejected by a subhuman 3 psl girl ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

He is a chad who larps


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Mogger mogger , I’m Mirin you .So why larp about getting rejected by a subhuman 3 psl girl ?


Where’s ur jaw


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Where’s ur jaw


It doesn’t exist, like your facial harmony .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> It doesn’t exist, like your facial harmony .


Or your slays ?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Or your slays ?


You’re chad, I’m incel .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You’re chad, I’m incel .


You are an incel indeed my friend


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> You are an incel indeed my friend


I wish I had your midface, nose, mouth + eye area + harmony.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I wish I had your midface, nose, mouth + eye area + harmony.


Or my sexual experiences + height and frame and skull im assuming, anyways get orbital decompression and u might secure a 1 psl girl via arranged marriage depending on ur culture


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Or my sexual experiences + height and frame and skull is assuming, anyways get orbital decompression and u might a 1 psl girl via arranged marriage depending on ur culture


Psl autist cope, I don’t need surgeries when I have good harmony . + yes I’m doomed to marrying a 1 psl curry foid at best and you’ll be fucking stacies throughout your prime .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Psl autist cope, I don’t need surgeries when I have good harmony . + yes I’m doomed to marrying a 1 psl curry foid at best and you’ll be fucking stacies throughout your prime .


You need surgeries because you are a manlet and a virgin at 24, not because of how u perceive yourself


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> You need surgeries because you are a manlet and a virgin at 24, not because of how u perceive yourself


I need cognitive behavioural therapy .


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I need cognitive behavioural therapy .


Idk man bug eyes + moles+ no jaw is a death sentence but sure work on ur mental health aswell it’s so bad to the point where u are actually comparing yourself to zayn Malik


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 5, 2021)

subhuman portuguese


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Idk man bug eyes + moles+ no jaw is a death sentence but sure work on ur mental health aswell it’s so bad to the point where u are actually comparing yourself to zayn Malik


Over for me ngl, meanwhile you’re a chad . I’ll humble myself from now on.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Over for me ngl, meanwhile you’re a chad . I’ll humble myself from now on.


I mean u should, the fact that you are an ethnic framelet should be enough to humble u a bit. The fact that u made an account in 2019 on a looksmaxing forum and we are in 2021 and u remain a virgin should be enough, anyways in terms of smv you are bottom of the bottom imo


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I mean u should, the fact that you are an ethnic framelet should be enough to humble u a bit. The fact that u made an account in 2019 on a looksmaxing forum and we are in 2021 and u remain a virgin should be enough, anyways in terms of smv you are bottom of the bottom imo


You’re a mogger man


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He is a chad who larps


indeed 
either that or he suffers from shizophrenia because he now references numerous sexual experiences that he supposedly never had before 


portuguesecel said:


> Or my sexual experiences + height and frame and skull im assuming, anyways get orbital decompression and u might secure a 1 psl girl via arranged marriage depending on ur culture





portuguesecel said:


> I get pussy my friend, I’m 18 and i get way more pussy than u at 24 yet u cope with .me insults





portuguesecel said:


> That same subhuman gets pussy you ugly fuck bug eyed framelet dog how are u even alive ?





portuguesecel said:


> My subhuman eyes have seen a pussy outside of porn you cuck framelet dog, u jawless fucking weirdo fuck off ahahaha rent free af


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> indeed
> either that or he suffers from shizophrenia because he now references numerous sexual experiences that he supposedly never had before


He's bullying me bc I'm an ethnic subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> indeed
> either that or he suffers from shizophrenia because he now references numerous sexual experiences that he supposedly never had before


He has had sex


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> indeed
> either that or he suffers from shizophrenia because he now references numerous sexual experiences that he supposedly never had before


Im not a virgin lol I never larped about that, I’m sad because I can’t get a gf tho


----------



## Copeful (Mar 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He has had sex


why does he claim to be the ugliest guy on the forum and an incel then


----------



## mogstar (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> why does he claim to be the ugliest guy on the forum and an incel then


Because I am fucking ugly indeed, I just don’t know why this cunt is fucking barking for me just because I said he was a normie


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> why does he claim to be the ugliest guy on the forum and an incel then


No idea tbh


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 5, 2021)

Not a single word was read off this shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Mar 5, 2021)

Morgothos said:


> Oh wow what a surprise the fellow fakecel colvin reacted your post with a like


----------

